# my afternoon project



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I have a small parking lot to stripe sunday afternoon and I have used those spray cans in the past. Not super happy with them. I had an idea for a way to do it with real paint and was able to get an opened half bucket from my paint store. Borrowed the cart that you use with the cans. Took the handle off and the piece that makes the cans spray. In the area to store new cans I bolted my gun which happened to the the perfect height for a 4.5 in line with a 321 line lazer tip. Then I attached my spray extension pole to the gun as a new handle.
Hoping now I can do small lots in with pro like results. Might be a nice thing to do for businesses as a thank you when I repaint their building. The only problems are its hard to remove the gun (Ok, takes like 30 seconds) and I am not sure I will have side to side leverage on the pole to straighten out the cart.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Now stay under two drinks with that one.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool, way to improvise! So, what is the going rate for linear feet painting!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't decide if its brilliant...or your nucking futz
kudos for engineering:thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Bender said:


> I can't decide if its brilliant...or your nucking futz
> kudos for engineering:thumbsup:


its a brilliant way for me to become a parking lot striping hack :thumbup:

way cheaper than buying a real striper. Only thing that cost me $$ was the tip.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> I can't decide if its brilliant...or your nucking futz
> kudos for engineering:thumbsup:


Thank the Lord he's a little of both !!

Nice going ! I can relate all too well !


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Now don't go eye-balling your kids red wagon.No telling what you could make of that.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Now don't go eye-balling your kids red wagon.No telling what you could make of that.


no way! Pull it behind the minivan with airless in the back and circus carnies or midgets doing the spraying! BRILLIANT! :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

extremely inova erm innovat err inovativ erm... Sheet man that's clever!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool, hope it works out! 11/10 for ingenuity :thumbsup:
Hope you don't get halfway thru and it goes pear shape.

I see on another forum you have already done some road work with your invention :whistling2:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ha, used it today, worked really well. Looks 100 times better than spray cans, about 40 times better than trying to roll straight with a 4" roller. The only thing was there was not enough torsional stiffness to the head of the spray pole to steer all that well. I think it will be good enough for now, but could use a brace of some sort or a different pole.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Can you get your line butt up to a curb easily?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Can you get your line butt up to a curb easily?


I actually start at the curb and pull back and stop at the top of the line. Only pulled back too far once.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> ha, used it today, worked really well. Looks 100 times better than spray cans, about 40 times better than trying to roll straight with a 4" roller.


Cool :thumbsup:
I love it when a plan comes together :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what is that little cart to? Pitbull???


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

It is the cart for spraying the Pitt Bull aerosol cans. SW has one too.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

*yah I know, I need a haircut.*

I almost ran out of paint in the sprayer so I ended up doing the handi-cap symbols by hand. Glad I did.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

You could've discovered a nice market there! Looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

*Don't just get a hair cut, get-m ALL cut!*

Looks sharp! The paint job... 

Oh... and buy a belt so you can tuck that shirt it. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oh... and buy a belt so you can tuck that shirt it. :thumbsup:


Jason

Don't influence him too much...I dont want to see him out there in cutoff Wranglers!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Jason
> 
> Don't influence him too much...I dont want to see him out there in cutoff Wranglers!


:laughing::laughing:
Looks like I gotta bleach the whites too. I am on the two hair cut a year plan. Keeps my over head down . . . over my ears. I should loose a few pounds before i tuck the shirt in or maybe just get a better fitting shirt. About to make some company shirts I think though, especially if I get the commercial job.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You definitely look like you spent the winter shredding the halfpipe!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You definitely look like you spent the winter shredding the halfpipe!


how did you know? I actually made the news riding the halfpipe! 
I have the red bottomed snowboard, blue coat, only one wearing a helmet, and NOT the handle bar mustache 

It was raining when we shot this too.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice Job :thumbsup: 

Sweet afro too! :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats awesome Aaron. I didnt ride at all this winter. I had a feeling you were out there doin it based on conversations we had last fall, and the fact that you were awol from December to about March. Thats a pretty cool gig you have.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Thats awesome Aaron. I didnt ride at all this winter. I had a feeling you were out there doin it based on conversations we had last fall, and the fact that you were awol from December to about March. Thats a pretty cool gig you have.


Thanks Scott, yup thats where I was this winter. Painted some terrain features though . . . not much real painting because I did lower my rates for the winter like all the other starving guys. But yah i got paid about $12k for those months to build stuff like this


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Thanks Scott, yup thats where I was this winter. Painted some terrain features though . . . not much real painting because I did lower my rates for the winter like all the other starving guys. But yah i got paid about $12k for those months to build stuff like this


Ok so my mind is racing here with cross-marketing ideas for you.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice Job :thumbsup:
> 
> Sweet afro too! :thumbsup:


yes! approval from god! haha, yah real professional fro huh? Its a profro.



vermontpainter said:


> Ok so my mind is racing here with cross-marketing ideas for you.


Whatch you got?

one more event I helped put on, I have this shot on the article too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Jason
> 
> Don't influence him too much...I dont want to see him out there in cutoff Wranglers!


I actually buckled down and bought some white shorts at SW... Damn ugly they are, but I recon it's the look that the HO's are after............................................................................................................................


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I actually buckled down and bought some white shorts at SW... Damn ugly they are, but I recon it's the look that the HO's are after............................................................................................................................


:thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Ok so my mind is racing here with cross-marketing ideas for you.


speaking of, where the heck is Kelly Moore!?!? my marketing mentor


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

That is nice stuff my man!!!
I got all excited there over yellow lines and Ironside 

You got that mastered there dude with your little set up :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I actually buckled down and bought some white shorts at SW... Damn ugly they are, but I recon it's the look that the HO's are after............................................................................................................................


you finally get whites and you by the shorts! those are the worst things to where ever esp. cause there probably d!ckies if there from SW.

Nice job Aaron on the lines...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> you finally get whites and you by the shorts! those are the worst things to where ever esp. cause there probably d!ckies if there from SW.
> 
> Nice job Aaron on the lines...


I hate the shorts from SW. Walmart has nice white D!ckies work shorts, that actually look good & fit right, but they are see through as hell. I gave up on white for shorts and went with D!ckies khaki work shorts.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I hate the shorts from SW. Walmart has nice white D!ckies work shorts, that actually look good & fit right, but they are see through as hell. I gave up on white for shorts and went with D!ckies khaki work shorts.


yeah one season Lee Dunagrees came out with white and I snatched up as many as i could but I am running low on them and I can't find them anymore.


I also have worn these in the past as well


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Time for a Spring Fashion Show?:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> yeah one season Lee Dunagrees came out with white and I snatched up as many as i could but I am running low on them and I can't find them anymore.
> 
> 
> I also have worn these in the past as well


 
Carhart makes whites?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Carhart makes whites?


yep... pants and shorts they are natural in color but after a few washes they are white... I wear natural whites not the bright white see thru ****ies like most guys wear.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Mak, where do you get yours? On-line or a store? I'd like to try on a pair & see how they fit me first. Otherwise I'll just buy a pair on-line & hope the cut works for me.....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine match my helmet.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> Time for a Spring Fashion Show?:jester:


I'll show you mine if you show me yours :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey Mak, where do you get yours? On-line or a store? I'd like to try on a pair & see how they fit me first. Otherwise I'll just buy a pair on-line & hope the cut works for me.....


I have found them in a few places, your up north if I remember correctly.. There is a lumber yard in Wood dale area Mayer Lumber on Irving park is the name they carry a large selection of Carhartt stuff.

If you find a place that has a large Carhardtt selection they should have them.


----------

